# Swagfest



## Maidenfine (Jan 29, 2003)

It was bright and sunny in Freeport when Swagfest finally arrived. Jesswin walked along with the crowd as it headed toward the docks. Festivities were to kick off at nine am. Soon, she could see the stage, despite its small size. It barely filled the street near the central pier. 
Her target was not the only person on the stage. If she hadn't been on a job, she might have been tempted to rob the whole lot of them. The Harbormaster was there, of course, with his beautiful wife. A young, noblewoman and her bodyguard stodd next to a dashing young elf with midnight blue wings. The sight of him almost broke Jesswin's concentration. She refocused her attention on the task at hand.
As trumpets blared, Captain Lydon stepped to the front of the stage, raising his hands. He smile and ran a hand through his scraggly mop of hair.
"Aarrgh, mateys! Welcome to Swagfest!" Jesswin fought to hear his words over the cheers of the crowd. "It be my honor to begin the festivities this year, as out great Sea Lord is busy with the preparation for his lighthouse. So, the responsibility falls to me to start things off. Are you ready for pillage and plunder?"


----------



## Maidenfine (Jan 29, 2003)

this got put in the wrong place, and it's unfinished. Please ignore this and look for my Freeport Saga instead.


----------

